# Fracino manual needed. Help!



## Jamie (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi,

I am about to start my own mobile coffee business and recently bought a Fracino Contempo dual fuel machine second hand. Does anyone know where I can get a user manual/guide?? I've searched Google and Yahoo for a link but to no avail, though I apologise if someone else has found one by doing this.

The machine's already installed but I'm a novice so could do with instructions on how to set it up and use it prior to trading. Any help would be most gratefully appreciated!

Many thanks in advance,

Jamie


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Try calling Fracino - they are really helpful and I am sure they would help you out.


----------



## Jamie (Mar 4, 2012)

Righto, I'll give them a bell. Felt a bit rude as I hadn't bought the machine from them but I'll try it... Thanks for that, appreciated.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Jamie, I run a mobile coffee business using a Contempo dual fuel - if you have any questions please ask!!

Andy


----------



## Jamie (Mar 4, 2012)

Andy, thanks very much! The wife has actually found a pdf of the user guide online today, which I thought was a mighty good effort. Only thing is it's in German. Never easy is it...

I'll see how I go when I pick up the trailer tomorrow. If the trailer dudes can't help and I can't pick up German in 24 hours







and if it's okay... I might take you up on that offer. Can't thank you enough, much appreciated.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

No worries - where are you based?


----------



## Jamie (Mar 4, 2012)

Sunny Lancashire. Panic over, managed to get one from Fracino for a tenner. I figure it'll get well used.

Good forum this! Thanks and cheers.


----------

